# Tadpoles? anybody good at iding?



## SLACkra (Oct 31, 2005)

ok well i was walking around the yard today and decided to take a closer look at our pond which me and my dad had redone a couple months ago, emptied, new edge rocks, hole dug deeper etc. anyways i took a look and scooped out what i think is a tadpole. there are alot of them. i would say some where around 30+ that i could see. the pond is 300L or so and has only 2 lilies in it.

here are the photos, i hope some one can id them for me!











i think they are very young atm as i beleive they still have their yolk sacks. i am considering blanching some lettuce and putting it in the pond as thats what we did in vancouver when we collected some salmander eggs which grew into 2" slamanders which we released. there is no algae growth in the pond that i can see.

andrew


----------



## Bill999 (Oct 31, 2005)

http://www.fdrproject.org/pages/TDpoles.htm

i think there frogs not cane toads thats all i can tell


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

What area are you in?


----------



## Mcdowelli (Oct 31, 2005)

Lol they are definately not cane toads. I can id a couple of species from around here, but i am unsure as to what that is. See if you can get hold of a copy of Marion Anstis' book 'Tadpoles of South-Eastern Australia.'


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2005)

When they get a bit bigger, post pictures from above and I'll probably be able tell you. If you saw the eggs and can describe them I might be able to work it out. In your area they're most likely to be Limnodynastes tasmaniensis or Litoria ewingi. Both turn up in classrooms at your school too


----------



## SLACkra (Oct 31, 2005)

thats the thing, I saw NO eggs. they were just there today! 

ya sdaji that pittiful pond next to where the language area used to be(language area is now year 10 area and year 10 area language area) ocationally gets some frogs laying eggs. however if any survive to adult hood i would sell you my soul!

andrew


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2005)

The language area was the year 8 area when I was there, and I don't recall a pond anywhere near there, then again, I'm remembering back about ten years. I'd say you have ewingi tadpoles, they look a bit like them, but it's difficult to tell at that size and from those angles (at least for me). The eggs are laid underwater, not floating on a bubble raft like many others. They're usually attached to vertical plant stems. If you look on stems about 10-20cm (or so) underwater you may find the 'jelly' that the eggs were in. It might be a bit tricky to find if you don't know what you're looking for.


----------



## SLACkra (Oct 31, 2005)

well teh only plants in the pond are lilly pads which were added last week. maybe they laid them on some twigs that had follen into the pond! hopefully i haven't accidentily killed any by removing large twigs(eukalypt etc).

andrew


----------



## SLACkra (Nov 6, 2005)

ok lil update. the lil guys are doing great there are alot of them now! some are larger than other so i suspect there were different hatch dates. the older ones have gotten bigger and fatter off the blanched lettuce i ocationaly put in.

i will take some more photos when i get the time,

andrew


----------



## SLACkra (Nov 20, 2005)

*Tadpoles? anybody good at iding?(NEW PICS)*

ok everybody, here are some new pics. everybody has gotten alot bigger.















hope that helps to id them.

Andrew


----------



## meshe1969 (Nov 20, 2005)

you could try posting them here:
http://frogs.org.au/community/


----------



## SLACkra (Dec 29, 2005)

*FIRST (to know knowledge) frog!*

hey guys. well i was out saying goodbye to some friends of my parents when i was distracted and wandered into the front yard. then i noticed a tini little frog that looked to be leaving the pond!






and for you can tell how small he was:





sorry bout it being blurry but when your left handed taking a photo with your left hand is just hard!

so i am guessing definatly a brown tree frog  

andrew


----------



## reptililian (Dec 29, 2005)

AGH... so cute! Look at the wee little thing still wearing it's tail!


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 29, 2005)

They're Litoria ewingi


----------



## SLACkra (Dec 30, 2005)

Well even though we have a positive ID that we got brown tree frogs I still had to post some photos I just took tonight!

The little fellow was quite a good subject and held still for a short amount of time while i took a couple photos.










I will continue to add lettuce to the pond once a week or so, the little guys would most likely enjoy a helping hand. 

Cheers

Andrew


----------

